# G8443



## hkoch (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello! 

I code Family Medicine and the doctors liked to use the G8443 code for E-prescribe. I have since been told that the code has been deleted. I have been to the Medicare website and can find nothing on this code being deleted and if not what the new one would be! Any information would be great!


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 13, 2011)

*G8553/ E -Rx Incentive*

Starting Jan 1 2010, it must be reported with the new e-prescribe HCPCS code of* G8553*. (NOT G8443.)

According to the CMS website *2010 eRx Measure Specification*, the code to report is G8553 at least one prescription created
 during the encounter was generated and transmitted electronically using a qualified eRx system.

https://www.cms.gov/ERxIncentive/03_How_To_Get_Started.asp

Thanks


----------

